# Post a Pic of your x-cut sled



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

I just made a new one and was immediately unhappy due to the lack of add-ons I had. Not to mention, it was 3/4" ply and I should have used 1/2". 

Post some pics of what you guys use at home. I want to steal your ideas. Thanks guys!


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have no idea what an X cut sled is. Got any pics?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

cross cut sled for a table saw


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I never have needed one. My RAS handles all cross cut duties plus a whole lot more.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Large sled:











Medium sled:










Small sled:


----------

